# libxine broken?



## chavez243ca (Apr 14, 2010)

trying to build KDE4 on FreeBSD 8.0 i386, libxine is erroring out, causing the whole build to come to a halt.  


```
In file included from xine_real_video_decoder.c:49:
real_common.h:49: error: '__environ' defined both normally and as an alias
real_common.h:59: error: 'stderr' define both normally and as an alias
```

seems to be building real player decoder plugin


----------



## chavez243ca (Apr 14, 2010)

narrowed it down a bit further

/usr/ports/multimedia/libxine/work/xine-lib-1.1.16.3/src/libreal


----------

